# flipping 12/12 light cycle



## old blue (Aug 6, 2008)

What's the best way for someone to slowly flip a 12/12 light cycle that's currently in light from 9pm til 9am, to light 9am til 9pm??? The reason for doing so is i'm going to be adding some auto flowering plants to my grow box that need 20/4 light and i want to take the clone i have in flowering out of the box for the 12 dark hrs while leaving the autos in, and it'll be easier to do it during the night when the room is pitch black.  I was wondering if i can slowly change the light cycles maybe 30 mins a night, like tommorow moving it to light at 9:30pm to dark at 930am, then 10 pm to 10 am the next, and so forth til i change it a complete 12 hrs.  That'll make life a lil easier, but i don't know if it'll screw up the flowering on the clone.  It's only been in flower for about 2 weeks and just started to produce buds.  Would it be better to change it adding a half hr of light to change it or should i take away a half hr of light, like change it to 8:30pm tom night and then 8pm and so forth???


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Aug 6, 2008)

My only guess is if u have some time, do it in hour incriments add and hour on each end un til ur at yur time... i dunno thats a tought question haha


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2008)

It is better to give her 24 of darkness, than 24 of light, or to try changing in increments.. IMO.


----------



## Abso (Aug 6, 2008)

I've done it in one hour increments, =p.

I'm sure 24 hours of dark than light, with a new schedule to follow might work as well, as hick said.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 6, 2008)

thats tough question,  maybe wait till 3rd or 4th week,  then try that in half way of 4 weeks to 6 weeks, see what happen.. its scary question to me


----------



## old blue (Aug 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> It is better to give her 24 of darkness, than 24 of light, or to try changing in increments.. IMO.



Hick, i'd have to give her 24 hrs of dark instead of her normal 12 now, then right to 12 hrs of light, if i want a 12 hr switch.  Is that ok to do?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> Hick, i'd have to give her 24 hrs of dark instead of her normal 12 now, then right to 12 hrs of light, if i want a 12 hr switch.  Is that ok to do?



That is how I do it--24 hours of dark and then back to the 12/12.  I have never seen this do any harm to my flowering plants.   I generally do this twice a year.  In the summer, I run the lights at night and in the winter I run the lights during the day.


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> That is how I do it--24 hours of dark and then back to the 12/12.  I have never seen this do any harm to my flowering plants.   I generally do this twice a year.  In the summer, I run the lights at night and in the winter I run the lights during the day.


............."ditto"...


----------

